# [US NR] 47.90 Megaminx single - Nick Rech



## Divineskulls (Oct 13, 2013)

Skip to 2:25 for the single.

Avg was 55.10


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice. Does Louis have the NAR? 
And is that a qj?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 13, 2013)

So much for quitting Mega.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 13, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Nice. Does Louis have the NAR?
> And is that a qj?



Yes, Louis does, and no, he just has tiles on his dayan.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 13, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Yes, Louis does, and no, he just has tiles on his *Shengshou*.



FTFY


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 13, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> So much for quitting Mega.



Thanks for the support, buddy. xP jk I just can't not do it.



TheNextFeliks said:


> Nice. Does Louis have the NAR?
> And is that a qj?



Louis has NAR with a 46.90, and no, QJs are awful nowadays.



Coolster01 said:


> Yes, Louis does, and no, he just has tiles on his dayan.



Keaton is correct, I do not use Dayan, I use a modded SS.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 13, 2013)

"God, I hate Dayan megas"


----------



## Kian (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats, Nick!


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 13, 2013)

Kian said:


> Congrats, Nick!



Thanks, Kian!


----------



## Lid (Oct 13, 2013)

GJ as they say. And more Megaminx PLL to the people


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 14, 2013)

Lid said:


> GJ as they say. And more Megaminx PLL to the people



Thank you! Wow, I didn't realize I knew a bunch of the PLLs in this avg. xD


----------



## Nihahhat (Oct 14, 2013)

Great job, Nick!


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 14, 2013)

Nihahhat said:


> Great job, Nick!



Thanks!


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 14, 2013)

wow


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 14, 2013)

Great average and single :tu

What type of glue do you use for your tiles? I've tried using citadel plastic glue but they just fall off with the slightest touch


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 14, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> Great average and single :tu
> 
> What type of glue do you use for your tiles? I've tried using citadel plastic glue but they just fall off with the slightest touch



I just use locktite(I think that's how it's spelled) superglue that I got from Walmart.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 14, 2013)

Vgj Nick  dem PLLs :O


----------

